
Show HN: How hacking my wife's Etsy business turned into my first SaaS product - adaro
https://getnovelty.com/novelty-blog/how-hacking-my-wifes-etsy-business-allowed-me-to-create-my-first-saas-product
======
tixocloud
Congrats on the launch. Looks to be a promising product. All the best!

~~~
adaro
Thanks!

